# occupations



## georgia estes

What does everyone do for a living? Anyone do anything cool? 8)


----------



## mike suttle

I direct midget porn.


----------



## georgia estes

now that's just wrong Mike :-o


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

mutiple occupations:
- 4 days management-assitent at a accountants company
- Dick and I own our own (little) company: training, breeding and boarding working dogs.

the last one is due regulations, cause we breed more as 4 litters/20 pups a year the government sees us a profesional breeders. 
We can't make enough with our company to live of, but it gives some advantages: I have to pay 19 % taxes on every puppy sale and boarding fee, but I also can reduct the 19% taxes on everything with has to do with the dogs (food, kennel stuff, straw, vet cost etc..)


----------



## Alice Bezemer

I dont have a job in a official capacity, call me self employed...

I Design, build and manage/maintain websites for private and professional use in several languages.

on the side I also maintain the company network for the company my husband works for (also my former employer)


----------



## Carol Boche

M-F (36hrs) I work at our Contracting office. I am also on call for the ambulance (paid) M-F from 6am to 6pm (every other week is 24hrs M-F). I am a volunteer FF, as well as an extrication captain for the Rescue Unit. I am the head of the SAR section of our fire department as well. 
I also hold reserve law enforcement status for the search dogs. 

I am lucky enough that Doug allows me to take the time off I need for training, seminars, searches. 

My weekends are usually for dog training.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Dog trainer.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Waste Management...


----------



## Harry Keely

Mad scientist thats trying to develope new metals, play with dogs pretty regularly, stand in the mirror and talk smack to myself occasionally slapping myself for taking up good O2, Want to star in Mike Suttles next midget movie:lol:O:twisted:


----------



## Jim Nash

Dog Breeder


----------



## Ryan Venables

Law student w/ 1 year left.


----------



## mike suttle

georgia estes said:


> now that's just wrong Mike :-o


your just mad because your twice the allowed height to star in one of my movies.


----------



## Joby Becker

Harry Keely said:


> Mad scientist thats trying to develope new metals, play with dogs pretty regularly, stand in the mirror and talk smack to myself occasionally slapping myself for taking up good O2, Want to star in Mike Suttles next midget movie:lol:O:twisted:


OH REALLY?

Better ask if that is straight or gay porn, before you volunteer 
Gay porn is a big market, and Mike is a good businessman...He might take advantage of that segment of the industry...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Joby Becker said:


> OH REALLY?
> 
> Better ask if that is straight or gay porn, before you volunteer
> _*Gay porn is a big market,*_ and Mike is a good businessman...He might take advantage of that segment of the industry...


and you know this how ?

:lol:


----------



## Joby Becker

chronically underemployed...as has been pointed out...

Work pt time doing graphic layouts, building awards and gifts, mounting strange things.. mechanical and laser engraving.

Sell tattoo supplies on the weekends, mobile routes...

Make a few bucks here and there working dogs.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Just found a co star for ya Mike if youre intrested in the whole gay midget porn thing...and harry is willin to volunteer !


----------



## Joby Becker

Alice Bezemer said:


> and you know this how ?
> 
> :lol:


I was never really interested until I started training SCH...


----------



## Joby Becker

alice..what software do you use for the websites? Dreamweaver..and do you use MAC or PC?


----------



## Don Turnipseed

I spilled my cocoa on that one Joby.


----------



## Joby Becker

I spit out some coke on yours too
Glad we can amuse eachother at times...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Joby Becker said:


> alice..what software do you use for the websites? Dreamweaver..and do you use MAC or PC?



dreamweaver sometimes but mostly write it by hand...

as for the other question...let me just say:

_*NOTHING MACINTOSH is allowed in this house...its SUCKS and not in a good way either.

*_


----------



## eric squires

Animal Control officer for Sheriff's Dept.


----------



## georgia estes

restaurant owner/hair stylist.... it's neat to see people from all walks of life doing all kinds of jobs, but still doing the working dog thing


----------



## georgia estes

mike suttle said:


> your just mad because your twice the allowed height to star in one of my movies.


Why are people always hatin' on me about my height? They don't allow runway models under 5'8 for a reason!!! \\/


----------



## tracey schneider

Landscape Architect.

Mostly design urban plazas and parks with some high end neighborhood parks geared for people of all abilities and ages. Lots of autocad and graphic work with site visits/ construction oversight and meeting mixed in.

For "fun" graphic work on the side, logos, website etc.

can you guys see this??? facebook album??

try this one....

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2015796


----------



## Charlotte Hince

I work as tech support for a large computer/gadget manufacturer. I hate it but it pays the bills while I save up for grad school.


----------



## Joby Becker

tracey delin said:


> Landscape Architect.
> 
> Mostly design urban plazas and parks with some high end neighborhood parks geared for people of all abilities and ages. Lots of autocad and graphic work with site visits/ construction oversight and meeting mixed in.
> 
> For "fun" graphic work on the side, logos, website etc.
> 
> can you guys see this??? facebook album??
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2015796&id=1319653454&forceClose=1


Very cool...!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce

Well my professional name is Clyde S. Dale if that gives you any clues......


----------



## Tamara Champagne

georgia estes said:


> Why are people always hatin' on me about my height? They don't allow runway models under 5'8 for a reason!!! \\/


How tall ARE you???? Curiosity has gotten the best of me, sorry LOL


----------



## Tamara Champagne

Own and opreate a Motorcycle Dealership. We sell Yamaha and Suzuki Bikes, ATV's and Outboard Motor's as well as Yamaha Sleds and Orange County Choppers. 

Currently, I am doing the accounting but used to do inventory control, purchasing etc.


----------



## tracey schneider

Joby Becker said:


> Very cool...!!!


Thanks Joby, I really enjoy it. Its very rewarding to design something, see it built and being used and appreciated. :grin:


----------



## Joby Becker

tracey delin said:


> Thanks Joby, I really enjoy it. Its very rewarding to design something, see it built and being used and appreciated. :grin:


I am assuming PC....but pc or mac???


----------



## David Frost

Drew Peirce said:


> Well my professional name is Clyde S. Dale if that gives you any clues......


You have big hairy legs with very large feet?


----------



## Joby Becker

David Frost said:


> You have big hairy legs with very large feet?


and is looking to star in one of Mike's movies..


----------



## David Frost

I really do train dogs for a living.

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell

David Frost said:


> You have big hairy legs with very large feet?


And pulls a Budweiser wagon while shitting on the street during parades?

I'm a full time student. Formerly, I worked for the Dept of Defense at Ft Huachuca, AZ - but we got PCS orders so I resigned, still have a current security clearance until April, then it's getting dropped down to only a secret  . Now, I pretty much just do my own thing, design websites and stuff for friends for a few bucks here and there and other such things.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

David Frost said:


> You have big hairy legs with very large feet?



that would make him a hobbit :-|

however it does fit mike's midgetporn


----------



## Ashley Campbell

Alice Bezemer said:


> that would make him a hobbit :-|
> 
> however it does fit mike's midgetporn


That would make him my husband, whom I regularly call hobbit feet.


----------



## tracey schneider

Joby Becker said:


> I am assuming PC....but pc or mac???


PC lol.... I use dreamweaver, sketchup, autocad, all the adobe products etc...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

In the US I owned and operated that did businesses in the real estate industry, including brokerages, appraisals, mortgages, developing and general contracting.

When I retired here my wife, a Costan Rican native, and I opened a convenience store and ice cream parlor near the beach town of Tamarindo, Costa Rica.


----------



## tracey schneider

Lee H Sternberg said:


> When I retired here my wife, a Costan Rican native, and I opened a convenience store and ice cream parlor near the beach town of Tamarindo, Costa Rica.



That sounds DREAMY =D>


----------



## Anna Kasho

Dog groomer. But starting tuesday, I'll be switching to a "cats only" job! \\/


----------



## Joby Becker

Ashley Campbell said:


> And pulls a Budweiser wagon while shitting on the street during parades?
> 
> I'm a full time student. Formerly, I worked for the Dept of Defense at Ft Huachuca, AZ - but we got PCS orders so I resigned, still have a current security clearance until April, then it's getting dropped down to only a secret  . Now, I pretty much just do my own thing, design websites and stuff for friends for a few bucks here and there and other such things.


If you have clearance...investigate OPM or private contractors that do investigations for OPM or other federal agencies..
My father is retired at 76 years old and still make 100k+ doing investigations, background stuff..to clear people for federal clearances..driving and taking notes, and making reports..


----------



## Ashley Campbell

he's one of "those" guys... 

I actually just found out I still had clearance about 6 months ago, I thought it went out when I quit my job, but apparently, as long as you don't screw up, you don't lose it. 

I'm just trying to finish my degree right now though, I don't needed the added stress of work on top of full time school and soon to be 4 kids.


----------



## Joby Becker

Ashley Campbell said:


> he's one of "those" guys...
> 
> I actually just found out I still had clearance about 6 months ago, I thought it went out when I quit my job, but apparently, as long as you don't screw up, you don't lose it.
> 
> I'm just trying to finish my degree right now though, I don't needed the added stress of work on top of full time school and soon to be 4 kids.


No bullshit...plenty of local jobs..with awesome pay..most private agencies give you a packet of jobs in a locale...check it out...day trips...reports and big money..


----------



## Adam Swilling

I'm a beaver trapper.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Amateur Gynecologist.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Last year of vet med school and currently looking for a job starting late spring or summer. :-D Anybody know anyone hiring in Colorado (maybe Utah or Wyoming) or the South (Tennessee, Georgia, or the Carolinas)? :wink: I've also worked at a church in town doing child care for over eight years.


----------



## Wayne Dodge

Current "STAR" employee for Mike, I kinda dig short chicks.... what can I say.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Winter work:
Cheat death, save lives and blow sh*t up :wink: 
Get to work a dog.

Summer job:
Walk around in the woods/mountains mostly, try not to get eaten by bears.

I have to make it sound better than it is because the pay is not good. Lifestyle choice they remind me. :roll:


----------



## Megan Bays

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Winter work:
> Cheat death, save lives and blow sh*t up :wink:
> Get to work a dog.
> 
> Summer job:
> Walk around in the woods/mountains mostly, try not to get eaten by bears.
> 
> I have to make it sound better than it is because the pay is not good. Lifestyle choice they remind me. :roll:


I'm a full time student (parks and rec) so that I can have the luxury of the lifestyle choice, and not the pay. Having a newborn son makes it difficult at best.

I'm hoping it's going to be worth it in the end...


----------



## Shane Woodlief

You wouldn't believe me even if I told you! 

No I did not star with Joby in one of Mike's movies!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Computer programmer. I work for a company that mainly deals with DOD contracts, I also do some contract work on the side, and maintain my own website. Been doing it way to long, just barely missed the punch card era.


----------



## Joby Becker

Shane Woodlief said:


> You wouldn't believe me even if I told you!
> 
> No I did not star with Joby in one of Mike's movies!


CORRECTION
You did not let me _manage_ you in one of Mike's movies...I am what one might call an average guy, not video worthy unless it is with midgets or pedophile delights (real petite, young looking skinny gals)...but I can negotiate for YOUR good pay, ample camera time, and flattering angles for you bud.....pm for details


----------



## Kerry Foose

Livestock hauler/dealer/ and raise a variety of animals for meat :-$ shhh....don't tell peta, lmao


----------



## Joby Becker

kerry foose said:


> livestock hauler/dealer/ and raise a variety of animals for meat :-$ shhh....don't tell peta, lmao


say it isn't so...


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Joby Becker said:


> CORRECTION
> You did not let me _manage_ you in one of Mike's movies...I am what one might call an average guy, not video worthy unless it is with midgets or pedophile delights (real petite, young looking skinny gals)...but I can negotiate for YOUR good pay, ample camera time, and flattering angles for you bud.....pm for details


Dude I just spit my food out man laughing so hard! I'll make sure to call you if I need a career change, board or a mid life crisis!


----------



## Joby Becker

I have a cute blackhaired midget female lined up, production is set to go..but the script calls for a really tall older ex-marine that looks kinda like Nick Nolte, or a rough Gary Busey..They have to take a bite from a gay Sch dog in the third act...I have a finders fee if someone can help with the casting....we are looking for something like this


----------



## Ashley Campbell

R. Lee Emory (sp)?

That'd be one scary porn.


----------



## Shane Woodlief

Joby Becker said:


> I have a cute blackhaired midget female lined up, production is set to go..but the script calls for a really tall older ex-marine that looks kinda like Nick Nolte, or a rough Gary Busey..They have to take a bite from a gay Sch dog in the third act...I have a finders fee if someone can help with the casting....we are looking for something like this


Oh NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO #-o Everyone run for cover! 

Dude, I am dying here I don't care who you are that is funny I mean really funny!


----------



## Ashley Campbell

LMAO...might try your search somewhere around San Antonio...


----------



## Bob Scott

Retired printer. For kicks and killin time now I do woodworking, play with cars, garden, sculpt, baby sit grandkids,.....oh yea! I play with my dogs too.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

I am a dog trainer, mostly pet dog , some competiton ob and agility , 
I work at a pet store
and i waitress, 
and also do some k-9 massage,


----------



## Jonathan Katz

I get paid to have fun (most of the time) training people and dogs with an emphasis on training people.


----------



## kendell jones

I manage $4M+ in federal, state and private grants at a university in the Criminal Justice Department. We fund the Rochester (city) Police Department, State Troopers and Sheriffs office for a couple different programs. It's mostly BJA/NIJ funding - I've got a few prison programs, but mostly gang intervention and enforcement. I've had the Project Safe Neighborhoods funding for five or six years now, which goes to community organizations in Rochester and Buffalo for gang prevention, intervention and enforcement. We also have state funding through the NYS Division of Criminal Justice Services to run a Crime Analysis unit through RPD, so I'm involved with that as well.

I also run our research center and have nine graduate and undergraduate research assistants working on different CJ projects year round. I teach classes at the university every now and then and usually get suckered into research projects pretty often.


----------



## Mike Scheiber

I'm a UNION Carpenter I work mostly heavy industrial sites supervising and overseeing all of the scaffolding work in refineries power plants petrochemical sites was working jobs all over the country and continent.
I now work in a small refinery 20 minutes from my house sleeping in my own bed working 40 hrs a week and finally get to train a dog like it should be trained. I'm sorta living a normal life.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jonathan Katz said:


> I get paid to have fun (most of the time) training people and dogs with an emphasis on training people.


Ain't that the truth its usually not the dog and your right its the person. Most the time the dog knows whats ****ing going on and is trying to figure out what the big dumb dumb on the other end of the leash is doing. They say that people are samrter then dogs, I think thats a debate depending on who it is.


----------



## Terry Devine

Elementary Physical Education Teacher, have also been a football coach, strength coah and track and field. Also train pet dogs for obedience.


----------



## Martine Loots

I'm the Management Assistant to the Director of a multinational (can't make a good living out of dogs over here  )

And I was very happy to read that there are some Dreamweaver experts on this board. So next time I have a question for my website...


----------



## Faisal Khan

Electrical engineer, work on semiconductor projection technology.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Really quite boring. Certified Quality Enginer / Chemist who writes and reviews equipment qualification and shipping box qualification protocols and results, and interfaces with regulatory agencies concerning the same thing for a major blood banking operation.

The bulk of my work is all about shipping box thermal performance these days


----------



## Chris McDonald

Don Turnipseed said:


> Dog trainer.


Great one


----------



## Chris McDonald

mike suttle said:


> I direct midget porn.


A midget decoy would be really cool, be a good phone call
http://www.google.com/search?q=rent+a+midget&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7SKPB_en


----------



## Kerry Foose

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Really quite boring.
> 
> The bulk of my work is all about shipping box thermal performance these days


hmm....design me a box that can keep meat frozen to the west coast for me at a rate I can actually afford....seems an easy task, lol but alas NOT!


----------



## Bob Scott

Jonathan Katz said:


> I get paid to have fun (most of the time) training people and dogs with an emphasis on training people.


When I was doing classes part of my first night speech was;
"The biggest problem these dogs have is the turd stuck at the other end of their leash." O


----------



## Jonathan Katz

Harry Keely said:


> Ain't that the truth its usually not the dog and your right its the person. Most the time the dog knows whats ****ing going on and is trying to figure out what the big dumb dumb on the other end of the leash is doing. They say that people are samrter then dogs, I think thats a debate depending on who it is.


I train handlers the same way I train a dog. If you listen and do what I tell you to do you will be praised. If you don't want to listen you will be corrected. Some people don't like my teaching style, but it's mostly handlers that don't want to listen.


----------



## Jonathan Katz

Bob Scott said:


> When I was doing classes part of my first night speech was;
> "The biggest problem these dogs have is the turd stuck at the other end of their leash." O


You should have been a motivational speaker Bob. I normally try to wait till day two before I start telling them that they are turds. Lol


----------



## Chris McDonald

I hate being a turd


----------



## Christopher Jones

Water treatment engineer. Work on waste water treatment plants, de-salination plants, process water, steam boiler plants and cooling towers. I used to work for a couple of big multinational's called Nalco and Veolia but now work for an Australian company doing the same stuff.


----------



## Mike Lauer

I guess you'd call it middle management


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

I do custom sewing and sew sled dog equipment - gives me lots of leeway to run dogs.


----------



## Sara Waters

Farmer - I get to train my sheepdogs as I work.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Sara Waters said:


> Farmer - I get to train my sheepdogs as I work.


Curious farming and sheepdogs??


----------



## David Frost

Don Turnipseed said:


> Curious farming and sheepdogs??


They have sheep on their farm, maybe.

DFrost


----------



## James Downey

Active Duty Coast Guard 10 years. 
Aviaton Survival Technician- That's Fancy talk for working on rescue and survival equipment in Aviation.
Helicopter Rescue Swimmer MH-60 and MH-65 Helicopters

As for the Person with a SF-86 (Security Clearance). With the DoD or DHS, A top secret Clearance will be in affect for 10 years after it's approval. But, DoD or DHS would not honor it if the service was interuppted or you changed jobs, They would rerun your SF-86 for the new job (different job, different threats). But with DoD, you would retain a Secret in the interim. confidential and Secret Clearances are general, anyone with a secret clearance can take any job that requires a secret clearance. But with a Top Secret, they are specific, and are much more detailed, they do not transfer from one job to another. One more But, but some civilian employers will accept your SF-86 as top secret, It is still Valid. The bennie for them is that a clearance costs about 12k to process, whether you get it or not. So if they know you already qualify, and it's paid for. That's 2 bonuses.


----------



## Bianca Soler

Human Resources and Veterinary :wink:


----------



## Adam Rawlings

Pro slacker.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Adam Rawlings said:


> Pro slacker.


OMG you have my DREAM JOB!


----------



## Angie Stark

Currently do sales in construction equipment rental but thinkin a lot about what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Guest

James Downey said:


> Active Duty Coast Guard 10 years.
> Aviaton Survival Technician- That's Fancy talk for working on rescue and survival equipment in Aviation.
> Helicopter Rescue Swimmer MH-60 and MH-65 Helicopters
> 
> As for the Person with a SF-86 (Security Clearance). With the DoD or DHS, A top secret Clearance will be in affect for 10 years after it's approval. But, DoD or DHS would not honor it if the service was interuppted or you changed jobs, They would rerun your SF-86 for the new job (different job, different threats). But with DoD, you would retain a Secret in the interim. confidential and Secret Clearances are general, anyone with a secret clearance can take any job that requires a secret clearance. But with a Top Secret, they are specific, and are much more detailed, they do not transfer from one job to another. One more But, but some civilian employers will accept your SF-86 as top secret, It is still Valid. The bennie for them is that a clearance costs about 12k to process, whether you get it or not. So if they know you already qualify, and it's paid for. That's 2 bonuses.


 
Only valid while on active duty for 5 years (TS) and 10 years (S). I just had a periodic done last month.


----------



## David Frost

Jody Butler said:


> Only valid while on active duty for 5 years (TS) and 10 years (S). I just had a periodic done last month.


Do they still have the designation, SCI?

DFrost


----------



## Guest

David Frost said:


> Do they still have the designation, SCI?
> 
> DFrost


oh yes sir!


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Running our own business for engineering, translations, software, etc. but have been downsizing lately.

Still maintain own own developed dog sport software for trials which includes participant and judges note sheets, ranking lists, for IPO to Mondioring and more.

Still do some English teaching.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I'm a little bitter that I still have to work period.

Years ago I came up with the idea of putting the pictures of missing gay guys on vaseline jars, it didn't work out though because the pictures were just of the back of their heads.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

OH **** you are killing me with that shit.


----------



## Mark Horne

Sgt looking after a 16 strong Tactical Team (SWAT).
Monday to Friday ranges from armed robbers to terrorism, at the weekends I look after the current PM, ex PM and Royal Family if they are at their country homes. I'm never home, Xmas Day working 1730 to 0900hrs next day. Thank god for overtime and and understanding wife!


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Truck driver/Farmer, working on my degree in Business.


----------



## Sara Waters

Don Turnipseed said:


> Curious farming and sheepdogs??


yes broadacre wheat and sheep farm - very common in Oz


----------



## Scott Estes

sales manager for a pharmaceutical company i.e. drug pusher


----------



## Matthew Grubb

I put band-aids on people's problems.
My dog finds people and drugs.... his job is cooler than mine.


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Java application developer/analyst for a multinational. So working on a multilingual web platform and also on the back-end of it, interfacing between systems. Nice international working environment, always changing. Worked as a scuba diving instructor before, but the pay was terrible, it was physically exhausting (so not much chance you'd be able to do that till retirement), job conditions worse, and now I have the energy, time and money left to do other things I like as well.


----------



## Robert Miller

I'm a short person looking for work! (Mike), dont post here much but couldnt resist. 

My job is liquor sales. It has great benefits! Lol


----------



## Megan Berry

Stay-at-home mom of a 2 year old boy, and live-in caregiver for my great-grandmother. Want to own my own business someday, hopefully!


----------



## Christine Gracey

I work in the NHS as a Clinical Nurse Specialist in Pain Management, so I see people with acute and chronic pain problems in hospital and in outpatient clinics. I love it.


----------



## Stuart Stuart

I have two office supply stores and print t-shirts.


----------



## Bob Scott

Christine Gracey said:


> I work in the NHS as a Clinical Nurse Specialist in Pain Management, so I see people with acute and chronic pain problems in hospital and in outpatient clinics. I love it.




 That's just cold hearted that you love seeing people with acute and chronic pain problems.  :razz:


----------



## Christine Gracey

Bob Scott said:


> That's just cold hearted that you love seeing people with acute and chronic pain problems.  :razz:


OK fair point - I should have said I love HELPING people with acute and chronic pain problems , is that better?;-)


----------



## andreas broqvist

Im a guy of many traids 
1 Mover, Downt know if thats the right for it  Caring peopels boxes and funituer 
2 Graphic designer /Web, 3d, Illustations, 
3 engineer, Will start working full time erly this year. 
4 And I have a pet shopp. Dog and cat stuff no live animals.


----------



## Bob Scott

Christine Gracey said:


> OK fair point - I should have said I love HELPING people with acute and chronic pain problems , is that better?;-)


:grin: :grin: :grin: Yes mam! :grin: :grin: :grin:


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Internet expert. :grin:


----------



## Bob Scott

Don Turnipseed said:


> Internet expert. :grin:


Been called a bunch but that ain't ever made the list. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Christine Gracey said:


> I work in the NHS as a Clinical Nurse Specialist in Pain Management, so I see people with acute and chronic pain problems in hospital and in outpatient clinics. I love it.


 I spent more time than I want to admit in these offices, I would imagine it could be a rough job after a while. Lots of people in real bad pain for lots of bad reasons with your accessional junky hanging out at the reception window yelling about how bad something hurts


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Haven't been on here much past few days. Had my fifth 13+ hour day in a row today...now have 3 heavy duty internal medicine patients in the ICU and one easier to care for patient in wards. A morbidly obese 20 lbs geriatric cat who a presented on emergency today in seizures from a diabetic crisis and extreme hypoglycemia, one cat with resolving congestive heart failure and still present lymphoma receiving chemo but who is anorexic, pyrexic with a mystery fever of 105F (may have toxoplasmosis) and not eating (got to place a nasogastric tube today, pretty cool), and a dog in acute renal failure and chronic necrotizing pancreatitis as a complication of a foreign body obstruction surgery three weeks ago. The one more low key patient is a somewhat still emaciated cat with a mystery anemia that's resolving. Will still have to go in on Christmas day for at least 5 hours tomorrow. At least. LIVING THE DREAM, I tell ya... :-|


----------



## Derek Milliken

Kind of a mix of the above...
Dog trainer.
Run the largest private security dog unit in canada that I know of.
Handler trainer.
Lucky enough to get paid when I'm off at seminars, or reading here on WDF.
So I guess you could call me pro slacker as well.


----------

